
Show HN: Charlie, a FOSS Chrome extension that upgrades blockchain explorers - Scaur
https://github.com/txbatch/charlie
======
Scaur
Hey HN,

I worked at a top 20 cryptocurrency exchange for a year. One of the major
timesucks at my old job was navigating clunky block explorers.

This Chrome extension is designed to make block explorers easier for
enterprise use - specifically, by customer support agents at cryptocurrency
exchanges answering deposit/withdrawal tickets.

It is very loosely based off [https://github.com/Posnet/xkcd-
substitutions](https://github.com/Posnet/xkcd-substitutions).

If you have any suggestions please let me know via the comments or
Keybase.io/JamesScaur, critiques as well, I'd love to hear them!

Cheers, James

